# Wireless file transfer questions.



## shortpballer (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a client that wants me to have some way of having the files show up on a computer while I'm shooting so he can see what they are looking like as they are shot.  

I know that I can get the Nikon WT-4a wireless transmitter.  My question is, are there any other options?  

Also when it transmits onto the computer, is there anyway of just having a low res jpeg transmitted just for viewing purposes, because I feel sending Raw images from a D3X would take at least 5 seconds each.  

Has anyone done this?  I know it would be very helpful for the future, so I have no problem making the investment as long as it does what it should and can just shoot jpegs over while the raw images get stored on the CF card.

Any information / experiences with this would be awesome!

Thanks guys 

Eric DosSantos


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 24, 2010)

Does it have to be wireless?

If you're within 15-20 feet of the computer, you could just hook up a USB cable...

You could get a 16' extension (that's the longest a USB cable can be, per the spec for it - 16'/5m), which is basically just a single port USB hub.  Hook another USB cable up to that and you should have decent working room.

edit
this is what I'm talking about:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812224004
I have that same one, use it all the time, and it works great.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 24, 2010)

Post it up in a few more forums, you should get a good answer =)


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 25, 2010)

I"ve just been looking into this 

Camera Control Pro 2 will work in this situation. Actually you need it whether you go tethered or wireless. 

Come to think of it, there are other third party editing programs that also allow for remote capture, google is your friend  

Using a tether you see the images on the computer as you shoot them. My E-30 images transfer in seconds (~12mg). 

With the wireless option the images are stored on the card and transmitted to the computer for review. Transfer is much slower but the advantage is you can continue working/shooting while someone else is reviewing what you have shot. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jun 25, 2010)

You can use a wireless SD card.  Just plug it into your camera, and as long as you have a wireless network setup, you'll be able to read the data directly from the camera as you take the pictures.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 25, 2010)

Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo & video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web.

Works in SD card cameras and reports say CF adapters will also work.

$50 for jpeg transfer card
$150 for raw transfer card 

Seems like a viable option.

Cheers, Don


----------



## inov8ter (Jun 25, 2010)

I use the Eye-Fi. The transfer speed depends on the quality of image you are shooting, by that I mean if you shoot in large Jpeg then it takes a few split seconds longer. Now I have not checked on this because i just thought of it, but I wonder if you shoot Raw+ say small Jpeg, I want to say that the Jpeg will transfer over super quick. I use the 4 gig one. I think it was like 40 bucks. I would suggest to buy one and try it out. If not return it. I bought it not to long ago. So far it works pretty good. YOu just have to be hooked up on a wireless network for this n order to work.


----------



## shortpballer (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have a SD slot.  I'm using a D3X.  And from what I've read the adapters don't work...  If someone can confirm that the adapters work than that will definitely be the best route to take.


----------



## IceEateer (Jun 25, 2010)

Cameras manufacturers *should *just include built in 802.11b/g wifi.  

I'd use that more than the HDMI or composite cable input.


----------

